# 505 Adhesive Spray



## ladibug21 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am on my last can of 505 temporary adhesive spray and when I went to order more, the company I had been using is no longer available (abcemb.com) does anyone have a wholesale supplier they want to share? I really don't want to pay $20/can at my local craft shop. I had been getting a real good deal on a case of 12.
Thanks
Angie


----------



## JDanielCundiff (Jan 23, 2013)

One Stroke Inks is a place I hold dear in my heart.
They are a full service ink and consumables business that will do what it takes to get you what you need. Customer service is second to none!

http://www.onestrokeinks.com/


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Amaan (formerly Ackerman) has it for $11 a can...


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Talk to Steve Tramell at www.sewingmachine.com  800-426-2246
It's about $11- $12.00 a can. Perhaps less if you purchase by the case.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I went from the 505 to Madeira MSA 1000 ....I like it just as well as the 505 .... Madeira USA Embroidery Thread and Supplies | Madeira

http://www.madeiramart.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=accessory.detail&productgroup_id=32

9.45 a can ....for 12+ cans....


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Screenanator said:


> I went from the 505 to Madeira MSA 1000 ....I like it just as well as the 505 .... Madeira USA Embroidery Thread and Supplies | Madeira
> 
> Madeira
> 
> 9.45 a can ....for 12+ cans....


 
How about the smell? That's one of the best things about the 505 for me......no smell. Thanks!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Lollie Conn said:


> How about the smell? That's one of the best things about the 505 for me......no smell. Thanks!


...odor free...lemon scented....


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Screenanator said:


> ...odor free...lemon scented....


Thanks again....you have just saved me a bunch of money! 

I don't use sticky stabilizer, I use the spray instead. 

La-de-da <grinning and singing> I'm a happy Lady now, ha-ha! THANKS!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Lollie Conn said:


> Thanks again....you have just saved me a bunch of money!
> 
> I don't use sticky stabilizer, I use the spray instead.
> 
> La-de-da <grinning and singing> I'm a happy Lady now, ha-ha! THANKS!


Your very welcome.....glad I could help.


----------



## wwhitman (Aug 26, 2012)

Actually, this product is widely used in sewing and is available at nearly all sewing stores, including craft stores like JoAnnes and even at the evil Walmart. 3-M Super 777 is cheaper, I think. That said, the price charged by Conde for Pro Spray (which is probably the same thing) seems to be fair, but, of course, shipping costs must be considered.

I use the 3-M 777 spray to mount fabric to sheets for printing directly to fabric using my HP z5200 Plotter. It works great.


----------

